# They Met at Shiloh - Civil War Historical Fiction



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Pittsburg Landing was a place at peace-one that never expected to be the site for one of the bloodiest battles of the Civil War. Peace is shattered as Confederate and Federal troops meet on the fields and farms surrounding a tiny Methodist church. In the midst of death and destruction, friendships form as four soldiers struggle to survive the battle.

Forced to leave his position as minister, Phillip Pearson knows his life is in danger, but not just from the Confederates. The Harper family, incensed at Pearson's refusal to bury a philandering son, has a vendetta against him that is played out on the battlefield.

Demoted from his command by a West Point graduate, Capt.Michael Greirson is forced to choose between ambition and duty.

When a bumbling youth becomes his shadow, Private Robert Mitchell gains an unlikely friend-something that has been missing from his life. Afraid to trust, he is forced to confront those fears and depend on others in the heat of battle.

War is an adventure to Private Stephen Murdoch and his best friend, William Banks. For months they dream of the glory of war before volunteering together. On the eve of battle, they sense something momentous is about to happen. Their idealistic views fade in the blood of their fallen comrades.

For today only, 8/22/2013 They Met at Shiloh is .99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/They-Met-At-Shiloh-ebook/dp/B005FCAIDW


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Phillip, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Running a promotional price of $1.99 Kindle edition.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Running promo price another week, $1.99.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

bi-weekly bump, civil war historical ficiton.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Weekly bump.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Free Feb 15/16, bumping post.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bumping up

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,118 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#5 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#22 in Books > History > Military > United States


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bumping.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Weekly bump.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

bump,


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

weekly bump


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

weekly bump

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #36,104 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

weekly bump. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,386 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#9 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#28 in Books > History > Military > United States


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

weekly bump


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9,932 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#16 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#61 in Books > History > Military > United States


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

weekly bump


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

bump

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,001 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > Civil War
#74 in Books > History > Americas > United States > Civil War


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

For a limited time, They Met at Shiloh is $0.99!


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

weekly bump.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

weekly bump.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

weekly bump.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

weekly bump


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is not a boring battle narrative from the general's tent but an indepth look at soldier life in the civil war.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

1860's St. Louis, Missouri was like stepping into Hamburg or Berlin from the Old Country. Turner societies in St. Louis were instrumental in answering the call for the Union and saving the city for the Union as they were already organized as mutual defense and militia units before Ft. Sumter and were ready when the St. Louis Arsenal was threatened by confederate militia. Whole regiments of German speakers were organized from Missouri, the 25th Missouri being one. Into this steps Robert Mitchell, a son of American parentage but raised amidst German speaking associates and Turner gymnastics clubs. His pards are first generation German and Scandinavian and they find themselves on the outer edges of the large Union encampment on the edges of the Tennessee River at Pittsburg Landing. They will be the first to witness the surprise attack that will burst upon them in the early morning hours of April 6th, 1862.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Of the many stories from Shiloh, one that inspires a sense of courage and unit cohesion is that of the 6th Mississippi Volunteer Infantry. As part of Cleburne's brigade, they and the 23rd Tennessee repeatedly charged up a slope to push the 53rd Ohio from its camp. Of the 424 men available for duty on the morning of April 6th, 1862 over 350 will fall dead, wounded, or captured after making three seperate advances up the hill before finally breaking the 53rd Ohio.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

The distance from Corinth, Mississippi to Pittsburg Landing, Tennessee is an easy 24 miles. This is a hard, forced march of a day if a regiment leaves before dawn and rests fifteen minutes each hour. Moving an army 24 miles is a two day endeavor if the army and its logistics is skilled. The confederate army that marches from Corinth on April 2nd takes three days to reach Michies instead of 2 and requires an additional day to finalize dispositions. A sharp cavalry fight ensues April 5th on the edges of the federal encampment at Pittsburg Landing. Despite all the warning signs and the heavy skirmish the federals remain unaware danger is so near. The bloodiest land battle to date of the civil war is about to happen.

They Met at Shiloh


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

The most versatile weapon on a civil war battlefield was the artillery battery. Made up of two to four guns each and ranging from rifled to smoothbore pieces, 8 pounder to 20 pounder (refers to the size of shell) a battery could range across a field, unlimber, and fire solid shot at distant targets meant to bowl into objects, case shot with a timed fuse for exploding either in the air to spray shrapnel or to land and explode amidst infantry or opposing batteries, spherical case shot, and grape and canister shot (a shotgun like effect for close quarters). A crew of five is required for efficient use of a single cannon. Artilery is meant to follow behind a line of infantry to engage in counter battery fire against enemy batteries or to support an infantry attack by targeting enemy infantry. Artillery is vulnerable to direct and close quarters assault by cavalry or infantry.

Today only, They Met at Shiloh is free! They Met at Shiloh


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

A day by day accounting of the battle of Shiloh through the experiences of four soldiers; an historically accurate narrative focusing on soldier life and battle.

Tennessee, a border state, was fought over throughout much of the war whose loyalty was divided. Tennessee regiments of infantry and artillery were to be found on both sides of this battle as the mostly unionist eastern counties raised several volunteer formations for the Union in the early days of the war.

They met at Shiloh


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

It is said that wars are declared by governments, but it is the individual soldier who has to fight the battles and suffer privation and loss.

The battle at Pittsburg Landing and around the Shiloh Methodist Church was fought by soldiers trying to survive and cope with the momentous action taking place around them. They Met at Shiloh is as much about the battle as it is about the soldiers and through their eyes the reader experiences civil war life.

They Met at Shiloh


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

.99 cent sale continues for this holiday season. I will also be at Page One at 3pm if you happen to live in Albuquerque New Mexico for a book signing event.

http://www.page1book.com/localauthorfair

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCAIDW


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCAIDW

Still at special holiday pricing, 0.99 cents!


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wilson's Creek was the first major civil war engagement in the west in 1861. With the battle of Bull Run in the east, both were Union defeats and convinced many that the war would not be short.

Civil war armies spent most of their time operating in smaller units in garrison duty or making small unit raids or forays into enemy territory to extend or take supply lines. Until Grant's moves against the Confederate Tennessee River forts forcing the them to abandon Tennessee the west had yet to see a major action by the Confederate army, especially one as ambitious as the destruction of a union army.

The war in the west up to April 6th, 1862 for the Federal and Confederate soldier had been one of small skirmishing and marching. War for them had yet to take on the sacrifice or horrors of death. The soldiers of both sides were unprepared for what war was to bring upon them.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FCAIDW


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

FREE today to a good home. http://www.amazon.com/They-Met-At-Shiloh-ebook/dp/B005FCAIDW

Civil War historical fiction; four soldiers cope with the ultimate antagonist, the battle itself.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

One hundred and fifty years ago the events of 1862 have been recognized in various communities throughout the south and southeast. Lonely sites dotted with monuments and cannon teemed with people wanting to tread the same ground and view the many candle light displays, one for each casualty suffered, upon the storied landscapes.

Shiloh is one of the oldest to be preserved of our nation's battlefields, the land being set aside during the war and the cemetery there being dedicated to holding the fallen from all parts of the western campaigns and into modern times. They Met at Shiloh is a soldier's story, about soldiers and lives during this first crucial battle.

http://www.amazon.com/They-Met-At-Shiloh-ebook/dp/B005FCAIDW


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

By April of 1862, soldiers north and south had seen plenty of war. What they had seen and experienced to this date were long road marches, cold winter nights, rain, sun, hunger and thirst. They had experienced the fear and excitement of an engagement with small numbers of the enemy.

The Union army gathered at Pittsubrg Landing had even seen intensified combat in late 1861 at Fort Donelson and tasted victory. Many in the Confederate command had not seen anything but short, sharp skirmishes with enemy cavalry or infantry. By a quirk of arrival, the veteran formations arriving at Pittsuburg Landing on the Tennessee River moved into camps closest to the landing, other land already being occupied by green formations who arrived first.

Grant's greenest of the green soldiers, regiments that had been raised mid to late 1861 would face the surprise onslaught by the Confederates and crumble. In the civil war there were no psychologists to help soldiers deal with loss and the strain of an engagement. Soldiers only had their pards to look to for support. Shiloh would show that the war was entering into a phase of unrelenting furor and death.

http://www.amazon.com/They-Met-At-Shiloh-ebook/dp/B005FCAIDW


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Shiloh National Military Park and Cemetery occupies a spot along the Tennessee River with a natural ramp of low lying ground surrounding sharply rising high ground, a natural location for river borne traffic to unload material destined for farms and communities along the west side of the Tennessee River and into Mississippi, Corinth being a major hub of rail activity.

With an eye to take and hold Corinth, Ms the Union chose Pittsburg Landing along the Tennessee as a winter camp and staging area just 35 Miles away from Corinth. As regiments arrived through the winter months of November/December 1861 and into the early months of 1862, little thought was given to the areas defensiveness against a Confederate attack. The now quiet and tree covered Shiloh National Park was the scene of the war's first major battle, ranging over two days and taking the lives of thousands, changing the lives of tens of thousands.

http://www.amazon.com/They-Met-At-Shiloh-ebook/dp/B005FCAIDW


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

They Met at Shiloh is not just the history of the civil war battle fought between April 6 and 7 1862, it is the lives of four soldiers coping with daily existence and the coming campaign. None of them have ever seen a major engagement on the scale that is about to break out on the fields around the Shiloh Methodist Church.

The soldiers not only have their own pasts and hopes for the future they also have something about to happen that will force its own will on them, Shiloh. Soldiers called it seeing the Elephant. It described the experience of combat and was a mark of distinction. Having seen the Elephant was something few of the Union soldiers encamped along the Corinth Road and few of the Confederates marshaling three miles away had ever done. Bull Run and Wilson's Creek, two of the war's first major engagements were small comparatively.

They Met at Shiloh is both history and the stories of civil war soldiers as they marched and fought at Pittsburg Landing, Tennessee and met around a church called Shiloh.

http://www.amazon.com/They-Met-At-Shiloh-ebook/dp/B005FCAIDW


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

This week, in 1862, events are taking place that will lead to the western theater's largest battle to date. The 151st anniversary of the surrender of Fort Donelson. Grant would be temporarily sacked, unable to direct the flow of the union effort to take control of Tennessee. Johnston would be forced to abandon Kentucky and pull his forces into Corinth, MS. The two forces would be 35 miles from one another and the union thinking they are secure and the confederates planning a surprise attack on them.

For this week, They Met at Shiloh will be $0.99 in recognition of this anniversary. Follow four soldiers through this event in American history and live their stories.

http://www.amazon.com/They-Met-At-Shiloh-ebook/dp/B005FCAIDW


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

151 years ago this week the fall of Fort Donelson triggered strategic moves by both union and confederate armies that would lead to a bloody confrontation at Pittsburg Landing, Tennessee otherwise known as the battle of Shiloh.

The civil war battles that fill our history books were experienced by men on both sides, not just emotionless armies doing the will of their commanders. They Met at Shiloh tells the story of the battle but through the soldiers who would have experienced the soldier life and death that made up the American Civil War.

They Met at Shiloh is $0.99 cents for a few more days in recognition of this 151st Anniversary of Fort Donelson's fall.

http://www.amazon.com/They-Met-At-Shiloh-ebook/dp/B005FCAIDW


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Promotional price of 0.99 for the launch of book 2 of the series.

Generals set troops in motion, soldiers decide the outcome. They Met at Shiloh is about the soldiers who carried the burden of combat.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

One thing I strive for is portraying soldier life in all of its spheres, from the mundane to the frightening.

A civil war soldier was expected to be on duty in all weather, sleep on arms, manage his rations lest supply wagons fail to come up, and stand duty throughout the night or day as ordered. When reading about a battle or a campaign, the writer's focus is usually on the generals or the outcomes of a tactical movement but little is given at times towards what the soldiers found themselves in the middle of.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

It was with men who were imbued with a sense of patriotism and dedication that the early war years were executed with, men who volunteered in droves and who did not wan to find they'd let the biggest thing to happen in a generation go by. Some were there for idealistic reasons, fight against slavery or fight for their new country. Some for the adventure. Some because friends and family were volunteering.

The idealism didn't last much further than the first real forced march, trying to sleep in the rain and mud, long nights on picket and long boring days of drill. They Met at Shiloh brings these men who volunteered in the hype at the beginning of the war are now facing their first major battle and will have to cope with something they used to fear they might miss.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

A common truism in any military operation is the plan begins to fall apart when the armies meet the fog of war, the outcome of each proceeding action and reaction that produces the confusion of the battlefield.

No matter how genius the plan of Confederate General Albert Sidney Johnston's plan to surprise and overwhelm General Ulysses S. Grant's Army encamped on the banks of the Tennessee River, it was the tens of thousands of men who had to execute his orders that had to adapt and cope with the weather, the roads, the inexperience, and the enemy to bring about his intended victory.

They Met at Shiloh is about how soldiers reacted and coped with battle and with themselves in their own goal to survive.

Catch the first volume in the Shiloh Series that starts it all.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wars are conceived by leaders, battles are planned by generals, but the fighting is borne by the soldiers. They Met at Shiloh is about the life of the common civil war soldier from both sides. The history of the Shiloh campaign and the early war in the west is chronicled and the battle broken down into its important events, but it is the life the soldier through this battle that is its focus. Through rain and long marches, picket duty through the pitch black of night, and desperate charges into waiting lines of musketry - They Met at Shiloh brings to life the soldier in battle.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

We can hardly fathom a time when men and boys of all ages rushed to volunteer to fight for a cause they felt was just. In my own lifetime 9/11 comes to mind. The 1941 generations certainly felt this need to volunteer and respond to the attack on Pearl Harbor.

The firing on Fort Sumter produced the same response in men and boys both north and south and filled the ranks with civilians turned soldiers for what all felt would be a short conflict. Those who made up the ranks of both armies before Shiloh still had hopes that the war might be ended if an army could be destroyed while it lazed on the banks of the Tennessee River in early spring, 1862. None had yet experienced death in the hundreds and the maimed in the thousands. The war was starting its second year and had yet to grow to monstrous size. They Met at Shiloh is about soldiers who have yet to see the Elephant and experience civil war combat for what it was soon to become.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

A birthday promotion, get They Met at Shiloh for .99 cents for the next several days. My 46th birthday gets you a bargain deal!


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

They Met at Shiloh is soldiers and soldiering in the civil war, their life, comrades, and the threat of death where the conflict was not always from the enemy. A walk through the battle of Shiloh from the soldier's point of view. If you're familiar with Shiloh, you'll get a different perspective and if you're not, you'll experience Shiloh as the soldiers did.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

A war is won by whomever can marshall the materials and the resources for executing victory. The longer the war carries on the more either side needs to buttress moral and the will to fight and win.

By April of 1862, the resource strapped Confederacy was still riding high from early victories and had little doubt that the north could be persuaded to leave them be. For the northern volunteers, the war was still adventure and the clashes with the enemy had yet to produce the massive casualties that were about to be introduced to papers on both sides.

For the soldiers, war isn't about resources or strategies but about ones pards and daily life in uncomfortable surroundings. They Met at Shiloh is about the soldiers and what the fighting at Pittsburg Landing produces in them and does to they and their fellows. Armies are made of men and men are made of flesh and bone and have their own conflicts to deal with.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

As we approach the most significant of the Civil War 150th anniversaries this July 1-3, 1863 with the Gettysburg observances, They Met at Shiloh is a great companion read for the life of the civil war soldier and a day by day description of this critical western battle of 1862.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

April 6th and 7th, 1862, along the shores of the Tennessee river began the first of many large scale battles in the American Civil War in the west and the first of the large casualty counts that woke up those at home that the war was not going to be settled by negotiation.

It was also the first time many of the rank and file had seen combat on both sides. Those soldiers had interrupted their lives and livelihoods to volunteer and fight for a cause they believed in. Though for months many had been living and marching the army life they had not added to that the horror of a fight with tens of thousands, the roll of musketry and fire of massed batteries. They Met at Shiloh is the soldier life in the civil war from the ranks up, ordinary men thrown into extraordinary places where the battle itself takes on a character of its own.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

The story of Shiloh is the story of over 90,000 men who each had a family, a history prior to the battle and for some a history that went on.

All types volunteered, all types found that they had courage when they didn't think it was there and others lost what they bragged they had before the minie balls began to fly. They Met at Shiloh is their story, the soldiers who had to do extraordinary things in order to survive.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

$0.99 cent promo! Last day to get some civil war fiction that puts you in the ranks of both north and south at Shiloh.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

$0.99 cent promotion for Christmas time.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

Civil War historical fiction and factual view of the battle of Shiloh from the ranks, a look at soldier life and the beliefs on both sides of the conflict and its causes, book #1 of the series.


They Met At Shiloh (The Shiloh Series, #1)


----------

